# Boko Haram, Nigerias Mega Pastors and their Doctrine on SELF-DEFENSE!



## John30 (Feb 4, 2012)

It is hardly an understatement to tag these times as one of the Darkest for Nigeria, which plays host to world renowned pastors and prophets. first off, theres almost no form of difficulty or hardship that hasnt surfaced on the countrys terrain in the last decade, ranging from poverty, unemployment, insecurity to economic hardships but very recently the insecurity in Nigeria worsened as it citizens awoke to a terror, the terror of a threat to their lives and property  the threat of an acclaimed local Islamic sect known as Boko Haram; a group reputed for their incessant attack on Christians.


Ayo Oritsejafor; "We Must Defend Ourselves"
According to news reports, several homes and churches had been burnt and Christians have been killed in their hundreds by the sect and the most unforgettable one was the attack on the worshippers at a Roman Catholic Church in Mandalla, Niger state where no fewer than 48 lives have been confirmed dead.

It is expected that during such a trying period for the Christians, they would look up to their spiritual leaders and fathers in the faith for encouragement and strength to stand firm in the days ahead, and to source from them the will to trust in God for deliverance and defense but sadly some of them, suprisingly the mega pastors have come forward only to spit fire, in the midst of the troubled waters, thereby fanning the flames of war altogether.

The religious climate in Nigeria among Christians is saturated with the quest to identify and expose false prophets,  but the problem is the lot of them judge with the wrong criteria. Jesus Himself pointed out the criteria when he said to the pharisees;

 Stop judging by mere appearances and make the right Judgement John 7:24

 Note the word Mere appearances ie whatever constitues the looks or outward qualities  of a pastor, friendliness, ability to inspire and eloquence. Jesus did not say by their appearance  you will know them; he said by the fruit you shall know them.

If they had been discerning by scriptural standards, Every Nigerian by this time would be able to discern a good fruit from by a bad one and from their fruits In terms of modesty, humility, love for fellow man, good deeds, and including comments on national issues, its easy to know who is Christ-like and the one who is made up of falsehood.

 On the issue of Boko Haram, Ayo Oritsejafor was calling on Christians to defend themselves because the government seemed incapable of defending them, on examining the advice of Oristejafor in totality, with what should Christians defend themselves? Is it with Holy water, Crucifixes or Bibles? He may have said it so casually; Christians defend thy self! but he left a question unanswered, How? To go to church with a pistol in their pockets? Or perhaps AK 47 in their babaringa? (African traditional wear)  Did he really mean we should use guns and swords?  

Yet he seems not to be the only one spewing fire from his mouth, Another Prominent Nigerian Mega Pastor Enoch Adebayo who has been noted as the worlds 49th most influential person by the prestigious American magazine, Newsweek who is the General Overseer of the Redeemed Christian Church of God (RCCG) In the midst of all the mayhem was quoted to have read a Riot Act to the sect warning its members to stop attacking Christians, their homes and churches or face the consequences.

 We are not allowed to burn mosques or kill people of other religious beliefs but d Bible says we are allowed to Defend ourselves, churches, homes. Be gentle as a dove but Wise as a Serpent, Adeb0ye  posted on his Face Book wall yesterday.

This is the position tallies of the Christian leaders in the North who met recently in Abuja where they vowed never to attack anyone but tasked their members to defend themselves, their homes and the churches against any further attack.


Enoch Adeboye; "We must Defend Ourselves"
At the meeting a  fire-spitting cleric (name withheld) whose church is located in Area One, Abuja was asked to teach on the position of the Bible on religious intolerance.

The Pastor, according to an eye witness, took his audience from the Old Testament to the New where he cited how Christians were able to defend themselves against any unprovoked attack.

We need to remind these murderers that Jesus, our Lord and Saviour, is both the Lamb of God who took away our sins and the Lion of the tribe of Judah. He is the Lamb to us but Lion against our foes. And more importantly, the roaring of a lion is purposely for the territorial protection. We used to run before but henceforth we run no more, the Pastor declared.

Seems no different form what Ayo Oritsejafor suggested, In a statement that chronicled several attacks and killings of Christians and destruction of their places of worship, the Christian leaders said:

We have hitherto exercised restraint in our public statements on these matters. However, we cannot continue to do so indefinitely, and are determined that in the year 2012, if these unprovoked attacks continue, and Christians remain unprotected by the security agencies, then we will have no choice but to defend our lives and property and take our own steps to ensure our safety and security.

The statement was signed by CAN president, Pastor Ayo Oritsejafor; General Overseer of the Redeemed Christian Church of God, Pastor E.A. Adeboye; Bishop Mike Okonkwo of The Redeemed Evangelical Mission; Bishop David Oyedepo of Winners Chapel; Rev Felix Omobude, Evangelist Uma Ukpai, Rev.(Mrs) Mercy Ezekiel and Pastor Wale Adefarasin.

Now weve heard from all these men and women, lets now hear what TB Joshua has to say on self  defense;


TB Joshua; "We Christians do not need to defend ourselves, because we have a defender"
Concerning the attacks in the country TB Joshua quoted the book of Daniel 3:16 part of which reads; Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego replied to him, King Nebuchadnezzar, we do not need to defend ourselves before you in this matter after reading This he taught with these words;

We people of God- we do not defend ourselves because we have a defender, which is what the three Hebrew men said  the life of believers in both old and New Testament testify that being faithful to God does not eliminate adversity, we should recognize that it may be a sign of being faithful to God. We cannot use the weapon of the enemy to defend ourselves  when our faith is tested; our endurance has a chance to grow. Adversity can also build you up and strengthen your faith.

With the responses of these  men, its clear whose advice matches up with scriptural rules and principles, one would have expected that Ayo, being the president of the P.F.N was capable of summoning all the opinion leaders in Nigeria, including both Christians and Muslims and other religions to build bridges towards peace than rather adding more fuel to flames. The issues are well launched. Who do you think bears good fruit worthy of emulation? Neither the advice of Ayo or Adeboye to raise our hands or weapons in self-defence squares up to scriptural standards, Our Lord cautioned us against that, 

No more of this, Jesus said to Peter (Lk. 22:51) and then, further, this was what Jesus proceeded to say  as Matthew records it - Put your sword back in its place, Jesus said to him, for all who draw the sword will die by the sword.

Please papa Ayo and Adeboye, let love reign and seek to always pray for your perceived enemies. CAN need to be very careful in their advice so that is not taken as a call for Christians to start killing non-Christians.

A concerned Nigerian commented on this issue by saying that from Ayos response on the Boko haram issue, He seems to forget that as Christians , we all have a dark side of the soul that is waiting to be used by the devil. CAN should not blind to see that a religious war in Nigeria is just what Bork Haram and the forces of the devil want and no matter the situation CAN should not allow themselves to be used by the forces of evil. The love of God in our hearts will not allow us shed the blood of sinners that we pray and seek to convert. In due time, members of Boko haram will become born again Christians, preaching the gospel all over the world. St Paul is an example. SOURCES


----------



## adeel_sami (Mar 8, 2012)

Unfair ! No one should get killed !! Let's live together with PEACE !! Unfortunately, many of my own people understand the meaning of "Peace" as opposite and think they only need to remain in peace but not the others.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 8, 2012)

Boko Haram is trying to do the same thing the Taliban and other Militants have done in Pakistan, cause a bunch of shit and destabilize the government.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 9, 2012)

What Boko Haram wants is a theocratic muslim nation where they are allowed to kill others for sport.   They are using Christianity against the Christians by telling them they have no right to fight back but only to die.


----------



## adeel_sami (Mar 10, 2012)

Emmmmm what that past 50 years have gotten for us; Most of us like to kill-play. Stop the killing Now !!


----------



## adeel_sami (Mar 10, 2012)

There's the less chances for us now if we die with a natural way. Most of the time and what happen with most of the people, they die in a chaos, killing, etc.


----------



## waltky (Oct 27, 2013)

Granny says, "Dat's right - kill `em all, let Allah sort `em out...

*Nigerian Troops Kill 95 Suspected Boko Haram Islamists*
_October 25, 2013 At least 95 suspected Boko Haram members were killed in two separate raids on the Islamists camps in the northeast as part of a renewed offensive by Nigerian security forces, military spokesmen said._


> The operation which involved ground and aerial assault supported by the Nigerian Air Force led to the destruction of the identified terrorists camp, killing 74 terrorists while others fled with serious injuries, Nigerian Army spokesman Lieutenant-Colonel Mohammed Dole, said today in an e-mailed statement from the northeastern city of Maiduguri. Two soldiers were wounded during the operation in Galangi and Lawanti villages in Borno state, he said.
> 
> Separately, 21 suspected Boko Haram members were also killed in Damaturu, capital of the northeastern Yobe state, after a shootout with security forces late yesterday, Eli Lazarus, a military spokesman, said today in an e-mailed statement. He didnt provide further details.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 27, 2013)

This is how you deal with Islamic extremist.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 27, 2013)

adeel_sami said:


> Emmmmm what that past 50 years have gotten for us; Most of us like to kill-play. Stop the killing Now !!



Islam should practice that and not be two faced.


----------



## waltky (May 8, 2014)

300 villagers killed in new Boko Haram attack...

*Boko Haram holds girls, kills 300 Nigerians*
_May 7, 2014  -- Nigerian families awaiting promised help from the West to free hundreds of schoolgirls kidnapped weeks ago by terrorists are blaming their own government for the failing to stop an Islamic group that struck again, killing as many as 300 Nigerians._


> "People from northeast live in a region full of anarchy -- we have been killed, our children raped and kidnapped but the government is doing nothing about it," said Samson Iyke, a resident of Borno, the remote northern region where the girls were kidnapped.  "It's politics from the look of things because the government seems not to care about the plight of people from northern Nigeria," he added. "We have been forgotten, left unprotected simply because we belong to another political party."  The Nigerians offered a $300,000 reward for information leading to the rescue of the girls, who were dragged from a school April 14 and taken to a remote forest base.  On Wednesday, NIgerian officials confirmed that Islamists killed as many as 300 people in the town of Gamboru Ngala, on Nigeria's border with Cameroon. ThisDay newspaper reported that the terrorists fired into crowds of people at a busy market Monday night.
> 
> Nigerian federal Senator Ahmed Zannah said the terrorists set homes on fire and gunned down residents who tried to escape from the flames, reported the paper. Zannah blamed members of Boko Haram, the terrorist network that has claimed responsibility for the kidnapping of 276 teenage girls and is threatening to sell them into slavery.  The latest attack is among scores of similar assaults, bombings and kidnappings that have been carried out by Boko Haram since its inception two years ago. Boko Haram, which has killed thousands of Christians and Muslims in an attempt to bring strict Islamic law to all of Nigeria, declared plans to sell the girls or have them married to its members.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 8, 2014)

If I was the president of Nigeria,, well, I'd mow down every cock sucking member of Boko Haram.

I go patton on the bastards!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 8, 2014)

The bible doesn't give a provision for self defense.  The Pastor is wrong.  Self defense is permissable in Judaism.   Not Christianity.

***
That doesn't mean Christians are defenseless.  Not at all.  It means the weapons of our warfare are different.  They bring about supernatural results which can be far more devastating to the enemies of G-d.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 8, 2014)

This happened in a 10/40 window nation...

Some years ago there was a church being attacked by a group of angry Moslem men.  They showed up in front of the church with gasoline cans and matches.  The Pastors wife ran out to them and pleaded that the church was their home and they lived there.  The Moslem man ignored her and began to pull out a box of matches.  The Pastors wife began to pray fervently to God crying out to Him to save the church.   The Moslem man struck the match but it wouldn't light.   The praying christian continued to travail in prayer while the Moslem took out a second match and again it wouldn't strike.   Before he could do it again a huge angel appeared before him with a flaming sword.   The Moslem men stopped and looked in awe at this angel.   The angel said to them, this is "real holy ground".   Light that match and you'll die.  Leave now!  Then they saw something which caused them to flee in great terror.  The one Muslimwas jumping onto peoples rooftops holding his head, screaming in terror as he warned everyone do not go near that church and do not harm those christians.  

That is a true story and one of many I could tell you about what goes on daily in 10/40 window nations.  Unfortunately the mainstream media news won't report these stories.  The story still made it into a Church of God magazine.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 8, 2014)

It is utterly shocking and dismaying that Americans believe that Boko Haram, capable of killing 300 people in a village, would be defeated by a Twitter campaign.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 8, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> The bible doesn't give a provision for self defense.  The Pastor is wrong.  Self defense is permissable in Judaism.   Not Christianity.


What an idiotic statement......you really need to read your Bible.

Luke  22:36 He (Jesus) said to them, "But now the one who has a purse must take it, and likewise a bag. And the one who has no sword must sell his cloak and buy one.

Swords only have 2 purposes..... self-defense or killing.    .     "cool"


----------

